# UniConnect+ Programming & Diagnostic Interface - Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

UniConnect+* is Unitronic’s End-User Programming and Diagnostic Interface, which gives its Clients the freedom to flash their Engine Control Unit (ECU) and their Transmission Control Unit (TCU) from the comfort of their home or garage. It is no longer necessary to schedule an appointment at an Authorized Unitronic Dealer to have your performance software installed, removed, upgraded or reflashed. UniConnect+ empowers its Unitronic Performance Software Clients with the freedom to tune their vehicle at their will.

The new UniConnect+ Programing Interface offers the same ECU support available through Unitronic’s Authorized Dealer Network. This results in OBD-2 (On-Board Diagnostic) Port flashing for most of 2010 and up vehicles. UniConnect+ users have access to the Unitronic Tuned File database for their particular ECU Box Code, resulting in the freedom to reflash and change the software maps within the ECU or TCU. Depending on software availability, different maps are available for different octane fuels, and hardware configuration maps could be accessible to the User.

*Features*
• Flash Port (OBD-2 Port) Compatibility
• Install your Unitronic ECU and/or TCU Performance Software from the comfort of your garage
• Allows you to Read and Clear DTCs once you’ve resolved them
• Switch between Performance Software Stages
• Upgrade your Performance Software on your own
• Revert ECU and TCU back to its stock calibration within minutes



Furthermore, the Diagnostic interface allows Users to read and erase the fault code(s) stored into the ECU, making it quick and efficient to diagnose a car and identify the cause of the Check Engine Light (CEL) using UniConnect+. The added benefit of reading trouble codes is to no longer need a third party software, or a hand-held device to perform these actions. This translates to time-saving to complete the flashing job as well as savings for not buying another device to clear the codes.

With the ability to upgrade Unitronic Performance Software, flash back to stock, and also perform diagnostics, UniConnect+ is a complete End-User Programming and Diagnostic Interface that provides Users control over your vehicle.

*UniConnect+* *is only $149.99 USD*, which does not include Unitronic’s Performance Software calibration file(s) (“Tuned File(s)”). For Clients who purchased our Performance Software within 30 days, while UniConnect+ was not released, you have until December 2, 2015, to purchase UniConnect+ at a $99 USD price**.

*UniConnect+ Support*:* Most of 2010 and up vehicles.

*UniConnect+ Applications**
MK6 VW® GTI® Gen2
MK6 VW GLI® Gen2 and Gen3
8P Audi® A3®
MK2 Audi TT®
MK7 VW GTI
MK7 VW Golf R®
8V Audi A3 2.0 TSI Gen3
8v Audi S3®
MK3 Audi TT
MK3 Audi TTS®
MK3 SEAT® León® Cupra®
MK3 SEAT León Cupra 280
MK3 Škoda Octavia VRS
B8/B8.5 Audi S4® & S5®
And More!
For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!



* Contact your local importer for availability.
**Proof of Purchase (Flash Report) required to take advantage of this promotion. Dealers will need to provide VIN and Full name to receive this promotional price.
*** Some exclusions apply. Only available for select engines. Contact your sales representative for more information.


----------

